# whos hunting with blue road bucks



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

just wondering who is hunting with blue road bucks this year
from september 10-15. just wondering who i am gonna get to know up there from here. look forward to meeting you all. i am bringing my dad along because we have both lost 2 people dear to us in the past few months a few months ago my dad lost his wife and a month later he found his step son dead. so he has been through alot latley. but i asked him to go and he is so looking forward to going with me. a funny thing he asked me was what kind of shoes dose he need. i told him to bring some boots, he said i want to know what kind of running shoes do i need.....lol. i think he is more excited in goingf then i am. but who ever will be up there i look farward to becoming friends with all of you.
Jim Malkowski


----------



## hunt4life (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm not hunting with them but I will be there. I live two doors down. (you will here my hounds barking)


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll Be there. Sorry to here about Your loses and god bless. Well we will have to have ourselves a good time up there wont we. I'm bringing My brother in law Ken and He,s a pretty good ol boy. Me I'm getting so excited I dont know what to do with Myself. My name is Larry and thanks for the heads up. Where are you goin up from.?


----------



## Rose Acres Farm (Jun 4, 2008)

It doesn.t matter who else is up at camp with you, you will have the BEST, MOST FREINDLY, KINDNESS, FUNNY guide in the country Hank Pole. My hunting partner and I, have hunted in Maine, N.H, Minn. and Michigan. Our first choice of a guide will always be Hank and his family and crew....really he is that good and you can tell him I said so. Big Jerry.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Jim, I'll be going with Hank also. My condolences to you & your father on your recent losses. Difficult time for sure, hang in there. 

Look forward to meeting all of the hunters, Hank & his crew (sounds like theres quite a few). Can't wait. Sure sounds like a great time. I'll be using my bow, but also bringing up a rifle just in case. 

I think that there are 9 hunters total. Should be fun.....

John H.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Guys, I'll be there for the first week too. My uncle is also coming along with me. It will be nice to meet everyone and get aqquainted. I can't wait!!! Woo Hoo!!! BTW, we'll both be hunting with rifles. John, Larry, and Jim it is nice to meet you all.... Guys my name is Jason, and my uncles name is Brad. We've been hunting the Bergland unit for the past 10 years when we get a licsence and by far Hank sounds like the best guy yet. He comes VERY recommended by lots of guys on here and charges a VERY fair price for his services. It's going to be awesome!!!!


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Jay and brad Nice to see you get on board where are ya from ?


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

spice64 said:


> Hey Jay and brad Nice to see you get on board where are ya from ?


I'm from Davison which is in the Flint area, and my uncle Brad is from Elmira which is just west of Gaylord.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

does anyone know if blue road has a website? i am looking to go again next year but was thinking about going with a guide we will only have 2 points next year so not even sure if i can count on getting a tag.....
thanks,
tjstebb


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

I'll see you all at camp. 

For those in the first hunt period and stick it out till the weekend, I'll have a surprise for you all Sat. the 10th.


----------



## michiganbowhunter (Jan 22, 2006)

ok tallbear any hint on that suprise for us....lol should we be nervous...lol


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

He's got Me wonderin.:yikes: By the way it looks anyone who applyed with 3 or more points is in. I had 4 and My buddy (ken) had 3 so it looks like we will see you up there.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

tallbear said:


> I'll see you all at camp.
> 
> For those in the first hunt period and stick it out till the weekend, I'll have a surprise for you all Sat. the 10th.


 
Well, it looks like I'll miss being in camp this year. I was bring buffalo steak for everyone. Sorry 'bout that guys. Next years Blue Road Bucks crew will get them.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, except when my kids were born, wedding day, Blah Blah Blah ......... Just found out this am that I got drawn for the *first hunt* and Hank had one more spot open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*See you guys in camp!!!!!!!* BTW, I'll be making the trip alone but can't wait to meet some new huntin buddies!

Mark Bouman "K-Kid"

Edit: Sorry Tallbear, are you one that didn't get drawn? (I took one of the spots)


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Im out do to too many other obligations.:sad:


----------



## MichiganRCHER (Jul 9, 2008)

We hunted with Hank last year and had an absolute blast! Fortunately we drew tags again this year and will be there for the second week. We have 4 of us coming up from Jackson. Hank and his crew will work very hard to get you that bear! You couldn't ask for a harder working outfitter. You'll come as a customer and leave as a friend! See you in camp!


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Nov 4, 2004)

MichiganRCHer,

I am from Grass Lake and we have 4 hunters for the second hunt, maybe all 8 of us can carpool together up to hanks.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Hey, I'm there for the opener! Lookin forward to meeting everyone.

Steve


----------



## MichiganRCHER (Jul 9, 2008)

Bighunter4x4 said:


> MichiganRCHer,
> 
> I am from Grass Lake and we have 4 hunters for the second hunt, maybe all 8 of us can carpool together up to hanks.


Well I'm sure we'll see you in camp. Unfortunately I don't think we will have the room in our vehicle. We have 2 great big guys and 2 old dudes! :lol: Good luck! Remember--You don't have to be the fastest person in bear camp, you just need to be able to outrun one person!


----------



## bowhunter38 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry it's been a busy summer and I haven't been on the forum in a while. Myself and my buddy Bob will be at Hanks for the first hunt. We look forward to meeting you all. Does anyone know how many in the group actualy drew permits and are hunting and how many are just helping?

steve


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just posted this list on the other BRB thread also, but here is my best guess of who is all going to be there the first week. Please let me know if you have other info or if there are errors in the list.
Thanks, John H.

1. michiganbowhunter (hunter)
2. michiganbowhunter's Dad
3. Spice64 (hunter)
4. Spice64's brother in law
5. jayzbird (hunter)
6. jayzbird's uncle (hunter)
7. KalamazooKid (hunter)
8. stevebrandle (hunter)
9. tracker 14 (hunter)
10. Rein 1 (hunter)
11. hypox (hunter)
12. bowhunter 38 (hunter)
13. bowhunter 38's buddy (hunter)
14. Sjohn 139 (hunter)
15. Sjohn 139's son
16. thundrst (hunter)
17. Yoopertrapper Helper
18. Hunt4life Neighbor of Hanks?
19. Wizard3686 Helper?
20.-24 Other Helpers

edit... I was informed / reminded that I forgot to add the most important people: HANK, his wife, son, and 2 daughters. Just a minor oversight on my part! Sorry, and Thanks to Tallbear for pointing it out


----------



## bowhunter38 (Nov 4, 2007)

Could anyone that has hunted with Hank in the past tell us what kind of terrain we will be hunting?


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

bowhunter38 said:


> Could anyone that has hunted with Hank in the past tell us what kind of terrain we will be hunting?


More than likely it will be thick dark heavy cover....I went with Hank and Hanky last year to help track quite a few bears and every stand seemed to be in thicker woods than the last. I know in my stand I could really only see good out to about 40 yds. 

You guys are gonna have a blast and dont sissy out and let someone gut your bear....I gutted mine, there just like a deer only its hard to tear out anything thats attached , you have to cut it out. It was my first one and it took me about 15mins.

Ryan


----------



## brookwood (Jul 15, 2008)

Michigan Archer and Bighunter4X4 - What area are your permits for? Bergland? Baraga? Amasa? I am hunting with Hank and Hankie the second season also...myself and my friend Big Big Paul. Hope to be helping you track bears when we arrive...thats my favorite part!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Good luck to all of you. Sounds like a great time! 

Looking forward to planning mine in the future, sitting on 6 preference points right now. 

Is there a link anywhere for the outfitter?


----------

